# Strange readings @ GPU-Z 0.2.6 and GA-MA78GM-S2H (rev.1.0)



## HeXeN (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi there,

Sorry if this is improprate place for posting it (but i hope i didn't break the rule)

Pictures below show very strange readings at my GA-MA78GM-S2H (rev.1.0) Bios F5
As you can see something is wrong with sensors but also with memory actual
freaquency. This GPU is an integrated HD 3200 and uses 256 of system RAM
(Geil ultra 800MHz 4-4-4-12). I know many of people bought this motherboard,
and i don''t know if it is problem with GPU-Z( 0.2.5 was crashed few times), or with
my RAM? On board GPU is O/C'ed but this happens without O/C too.












In advance thanks for help,
Best Regards
HeXeN


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2008)

Your pics dont work bud,try uploading them here-http://www.techpowerup.org/

Welcome to tpu too


----------



## HeXeN (Jul 20, 2008)

now should work (you're fast ) hello (that's 3rd time i'm here with problem  )


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2008)

It could be because gpu-z does not fully suuport your board,so cant read the values correct.Hopefully w1zzard will reply and let you know for sure.


----------



## Rey17 (Jul 20, 2008)

lol, by looking at your memory speed, DAMN, thats a fast card.... just joking !! lol


----------



## HeXeN (Jul 20, 2008)

yeaah - i want it to be that damn fast  joke of course too. I hope that W1zzard will see it  and help as usual
Regards
HeX


----------

